
Poetry: Python dependency management and packaging made easy - sdan
https://github.com/python-poetry/poetry
======
mwnivek
Earlier post here -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21779191](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21779191)

~~~
dang
Comments moved thither. Thanks!

